# Magic Mountain, VT Gathering?



## riverc0il (Mar 8, 2005)

greg gave me the go ahead, so i am going to toss this idea out there.  any other folks interested in meeting up for some turns at magic mountain?  a lot of AZ'ers recently received a pair of complimentary passes to magic mountain through the monthly give a way.  i tossed out the idea of having an AZ get together using those free tickets in that thread, but i wanted to start another topic with a poll to better gauge demand.

if you were not a winner, it is likely a fellow AZ'er will be able to spot you a free ticket since the winners received a pair of tickets.  those details can be worked out later.  post if you are interested whether you received a free ticket or not and we'll hammer out the specifics later.  unless overwhelming demand is otherwise, i will assume most people can not attend a mid-week event so i am limiting options to saturday and sunday for now to eliminate the need for a run off vote.  please throw down specific days you can attend if you are limited by certain days.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm interested, it would have to be a Sunday for me.  I won a pair of tickets, but I may bring someone else along with me so I don't know if I'll have a spare...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2005)

Actually...if they are still open on April 2nd and you guys can swing it, I'm game (and will have my rock skis) :wink:  Ms. Trailboss has a baby shower to go to that day (gag, gag) and our little hill could be closed (darn it).


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2005)

When a date is chosen let me know.  I will try to go.  Running out of weekends with out plans.  Would love a free ticket, would buy one though.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 9, 2005)

Depending on the weekend chosen, I would like to join in. I was just thinking that I'd like to get up to Magic and check it out again, it's been decades since I've been there.

Anything after the weekend of 3/19,20 is good for me.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2005)

If the weather continues the way its been going then I'd say there is a pretty good chance that they'll still be open on the 2nd, but I wonder how the conditions will be?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 9, 2005)

i don't plan on magic being open into april.  they rely on natural snow and at this point, the sooner the better to enjoy the mountain 100% and with good snow.  one mid-march comes, things will go down hill quickly.  even if they have enough snow to go until april, who knows if they will believe it's financially worth keeping the lifts running that long...  i think the weekends of the 19th and 26th are the best bets, but lets hear from a few more folks before looking at specific dates.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2005)

The 19th and 20th are no good for me...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 10, 2005)

I'd like to make it, however my weekends are booked to May.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2005)

I just realized that the 27th is Easter, I definately won't be able to get away that day either...   Maybe I'll have to take a Saturday off to go up there...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 10, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I just realized that the 27th is Easter, I definately won't be able to get away that day either...   Maybe I'll have to take a Saturday off to go up there...



Just tell your family you're hunting for Easter eggs in VT!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 10, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I just realized that the 27th is Easter, I definately won't be able to get away that day either...   Maybe I'll have to take a Saturday off to go up there...



Got the same issue...quasi-'rents in law might be doing something and TB is going to miss the last day of skiing at Pat's...unless he BRIBES them to stay open for one more weekend...e-mail sent  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2005)

Forgot about easter.  I have guest and skiing Loon.  I'm out on this trip.  I have plans next weekend as well.  Thankx for invite and offer.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not my family I'm worried about, its the in-laws... Well I guess I AM part of their family too... :roll:   :lol:

I'll have to start thinking of excuses...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 11, 2005)

Is Good Friday (25th) a good day for anyone?  I'm not even sure if it is for me, but it might be...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Is Good Friday (25th) a good day for anyone?  I'm not even sure if it is for me, but it might be...



It could be if it's the only day you and Steve can make it.


----------



## Greg (Mar 11, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A possibility for me...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 11, 2005)

i can't do friday, i'll be buring my last vacation day next week most likely.  reading the posts so far, i don't really sense any trend for a specific day that works for everyone.  additionally, we're not hearing from the folks that one the february magic ticket giveaway which was what originally prompted the idea (this is disappointing.  maybe these folks just don't want to meet up, but i do hope they have the chance to get to magic).  so i think this idea is fizzling unless people want to PM each other based on the dates people said they could go.

i may be doing magic tomorrow (saturday) if any one is interested.  if cannon gets the jackpot tonight though, i'm likely heading to cannon for both days this weekend.

on the poll, two people say either day is good and two people say sunday, so the sundays have it.  19th or 26th?  or perhaps both for two different groups?  any takers or should we just take this off the board and hook up via PM for those interested?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2005)

The only reason I could possibly do Friday is because I already have it off from work (Holiday), thats why I thought maybe others would have it off also...

Sundays would be either the 20th or 27th, the 20th is definately out for me.  From the looks of the poll this morning Saturday and Sunday are in a dead heat... :roll: 

Where are all the other winners???


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i can't do friday, i'll be buring my last vacation day next week most likely.  reading the posts so far, i don't really sense any trend for a specific day that works for everyone.  additionally, we're not hearing from the folks that one the february magic ticket giveaway which was what originally prompted the idea (this is disappointing.  maybe these folks just don't want to meet up, but i do hope they have the chance to get to magic).  so i think this idea is fizzling unless people want to PM each other based on the dates people said they could go.
> 
> i may be doing magic tomorrow (saturday) if any one is interested.  if cannon gets the jackpot tonight though, i'm likely heading to cannon for both days this weekend.
> 
> on the poll, two people say either day is good and two people say sunday, so the sundays have it.  19th or 26th?  or perhaps both for two different groups?  any takers or should we just take this off the board and hook up via PM for those interested?



I'm down for anything other than this coming weekend (3/19 and 20) cause I'll be out of town. I can do Friday the 25th or that weekend. Anyone?

BTW, I'll pay, don't really care all that much about free tix.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2005)

The 25th is the only possibility for me this month.  I suppose I could do the 26th if I really wanted, but I'd have to take a day off... If we're still open that is...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 15, 2005)

25th or 26th seem to be getting the most responses.  i could beg the boss for one more vacation day for the 25th possibily...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 15, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> 25th or 26th seem to be getting the most responses.  i could beg the boss for one more vacation day for the 25th possibily...



Either day works for me. The long range forecast is for cold right through the end of the month with the possibility of snow the end of this week (bad for my business trip) and next week. We might luck into a POW day if we can make this happen.


----------



## teachski (Mar 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Is Good Friday (25th) a good day for anyone?  I'm not even sure if it is for me, but it might be...


Good Friday would be ok for me at this point...and if no one comes with me I will have an extra ticket to share.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2005)

So far the only date that I've seen any sort of agreement on is the 25th:

JimG.
teachski
bvibert - probably
Greg - possibly
riverc0il - remote possibility... maybe 

Anyone else?  Where are the rest of the winners?  Who else other than riverc0il would the 26th work better for??



			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> We might luck into a POW day if we can make this happen.


If thats the case maybe we should make it the 25th and the 26th


----------



## teachski (Mar 16, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> ... additionally, we're not hearing from the folks that one the february magic ticket giveaway which was what originally prompted the idea (this is disappointing.  maybe these folks just don't want to meet up, but i do hope they have the chance to get to magic)...


I RESPONDED!

I think I also responded on the other post about MAGIC where this was first suggested.  I said that the 19th was out, but any other Sat/Sun. was ok, not realizing that the 27th was Easter.  This would not be a good day for me.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 16, 2005)

> I RESPONDED!


ummm, i know you did.  i think there were like 10 winners...


----------



## JimG. (Mar 18, 2005)

So, is there a consensus here yet? I'm taking the 25th off as well as the 28th and 29th for a long 5 day ski weekend. I'll be leaving town on Sunday and won't be back until the 24th; I'll be leaving my computer behind, just don't like the distraction during sales trips.

I'll be out of touch until just before the proposed dates, but I'm available and psyched to go to Magic. I now have the time to go too. 

Anyone?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks like its between the 25th and 26th to me, we're not really getting any feedback from anyone else as to what works best...


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 18, 2005)

lets do friday the 25th of march.  it seems to have generated the strongest support.  i will also be at magic tomorrow (saturday the 19th) if any one is interested in meeting up for some turns.  pending no one shows up tomorrow to join me for some turns, i will have two spare tickets for friday the 25th, so it's open game at this point.  PM me or post here if you want one.


----------



## teachski (Mar 18, 2005)

Friday sounds good...I may be bringing a co-worker since we have the day off.


----------



## Greg (Mar 20, 2005)

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it. I am glad I did get to try Magic once this year though.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought I had a chance to make this trip but business has to come first on the 25th. :angry: I will make one of these trips...even if I have to fire myself. :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2005)

I'll be there!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 21, 2005)

So what time are we going to meet, and where?


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2005)

since we pinned down friday for a date, i tossed up another thread for those definitely planning on attending to confirm.  details are HERE.


----------

